# Minimum Blade Height For Driving



## Blizzard Seeker (Nov 2, 2010)

I am currently making a mount for an old 3 pin style Sno-Way blade that I picked up. Can anyone recommend what the minimum raised height for the cutting edge should be in order to be safe driving on the road? How high off the ground do I want it?

Thanks for the help in advance!!!

Steve D


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

It's not about the blade height but more the height of the A-frame and truckside mount and how high it sits.

...


----------



## IsaacCarlson (Dec 7, 2011)

As long as it is 4 inches off the ground, you should be fine. I carry mine about 8 inches off the ground. I have seen guys with v-plows going down the road with the tips only 1-2 inches off the pavement. I would not feel safe with it that low as it could easily catch if you hit a bump. The mounts companies make now don't allow the plow to clear the pavement by much.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i normally ride as low as possible to keep the air flow going through my grill.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Just make sure the lower mounting holes are between 9-11" from the ground.


----------



## Blizzard Seeker (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds like I am on the right path. With the mock-up of the mount, my lower mounting pin holes are about 11" from the ground. The current raised position keeps the cutting edge about 5" from the pavement. I guess all that is left is to button it up and camouflage my ugly welds with some paint and I should be ready to go!!!

Thanks for all who replied!!!

Steve D


----------

